# Literature Request - Orchid Digest & Journal of the Linnean Society



## JAB (Feb 25, 2016)

I was wondering if I could ask a favor of someone who might have these already scanned or in some sort of file they would be willing to share 

Banziger, H. 1996 "Mesmerizing Wart" the Pollination strategy of the epiphytic orchid Paph villosum. Journal of the Linnean Society, Botany 121: 59

Koopiwitz & Hasegawa. 2000 "A short history of Paph Breeding". Orchid Digest 64: 180

Thank you
Jake 
[email protected]


----------



## silence882 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'll send the OD article. I don't have the other one.


----------



## JAB (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you very much Stephen!


----------



## JAB (Feb 27, 2016)

Got 'em both. Thanks Naoki!


----------

